# New Cross Country Ride -Garth & South Berks Charity



## Hunters (18 April 2012)

There is to be a new Cross Country Ride held at Brockhurst School between Reading & Newbury RG18 9UU on May 27 (Sunday)  Entries £20 before £25 on the day.  Set in the grounds of a country house.  All heights of jumps, huge rosettes, fixed fences and happy stewards 

All details can be found on The Riding Diary - Please come along and support, proceeds to charity


----------



## Bernster (18 April 2012)

Thanks - always on the look out for a nice sp ride nearby


----------



## Posie (19 April 2012)

Someone mentioned this to me the other day, but didn't know what the charity does? What is the money helping? Might travel up for it if a good cause.


----------



## Hunters (19 April 2012)

It's for heads up cancer i.e cancer of the head. The chairman Stuart Gray who lost his eye to cancer is currently walking the entire length of the Thames raising awareness & money. He has been interviewed on Radio Berkshire etc..


----------



## Stark Dismay (19 April 2012)

You can read more about Stuart here: http://web.me.com/stumpystu/headsupcampaign/welcome.html

He's a busy chap raising money for charity! A real inspiration. 

The Garth and South Berks Charity is a recently formed group, but with a great deal of fundraising and sponsored ride experience behind the individual members. Heads Up is obviously a very worthy recipient of any funds raised from what should be a lovely day out. There may be other rides held too before the year is out, the landowners who generously allow so many horses and riders to cross their land will be asked if they would like to nominate their preferred charity. And of course, everyone's favourite charity - the air ambulance - is also on the list of potential beneficiaries. No money will be retained for the profit of the group. 

The fences are well established in a fantastic setting at Brockhurst - we'd like to get as many people as possible along to enjoy the ride!


----------



## LickettySplit (20 April 2012)

Here's more details on the ride for anyone interested:

http://www.ridingdiary.co.uk/details.asp?eventid=26171


----------



## Hunters (1 May 2012)

The river crossing on the ride that had dried up is now flowing well


----------



## Ella19 (3 May 2012)

I'll be coming along with transport pending!


----------



## Hunters (6 May 2012)

River still full & flowing )


----------



## Hunters (15 May 2012)

Entries coming in thick and fast for this ride that has re-opened. Huge rosettes for all that take part )


----------



## Hunters (23 May 2012)

Not only is the ride ready for Sunday, but the organisers have also agreed a new ride with the Berks & Bucks draghounds on the Yattendon estate in September


----------



## Hunters (27 May 2012)

Heard it was a well run ride with just under 200 horses taking part?!?


----------



## My_Darling (1 June 2012)

Hunters said:



			Heard it was a well run ride with just under 200 horses taking part?!?
		
Click to expand...

WOW terrific result  so which charity is benefiting from the £4500 ish raised? I'm sure we all look forwards to the presentation of funds


----------



## Lou23 (2 June 2012)

My daughter and her friend really enjoyed the ride. I spoke to one of the organisers and they said that Heads up was one of the main charities after their chairman lost an eye to cancer. Good on them I say!!!


----------



## Hunters (3 June 2012)

Does anyone else get the impression that 'My_darling' is a bit of a ****  stirrer??

How sad.


----------



## Gingerbolt (3 June 2012)

Hunters said:



			Heard it was a well run ride with just under 200 horses taking part?!?
		
Click to expand...

I wouldnt worry about it .... I am sure a lot of people have "troll-like" tendencies on this forum.


----------



## Hunters (3 June 2012)

A very disturbed individual indeed :-(


----------



## Stark Dismay (6 June 2012)

Hello My_Darling,
it was indeed a fabulous result, lots of happy people riding round lovely countryside in glorious sunshine, and a good amount of money being raised for charity. Everyone's a winner! 

As was mentioned on the first page of this thread, Heads Up is the chosen charity for our first equestrian event. There are more details about our chairman on the page I linked to, but just in case you missed that, I'll put it up here again - http://web.me.com/stumpystu/headsupcampaign/welcome.html I'm extremely proud to have been able to help out with the ride, and am glad so many people enjoyed it - it's what we are about, raising money for charity whilst having fun!

We're already looking forward to our ride at Yattendon on the 2nd Sept, hoping to build on our success with this completely new ride across a lovely estate that has not been available to ride over before. Everyone is welcome! 

While I'm here, if anyone comes across our directions signs which were removed, could they send them back please? We'll be needing them to signpost the way to our future rides, and it was a bit childish to remove them!


----------



## Stark Dismay (6 June 2012)

PS just as soon as we get the website finished you'll be able to see exactly where the money raised is going, and also get information about our future events. Bear with us though - all the work of the last few weeks making sure the ride was a success have kept us all very busy indeed!


----------



## 4x4 (6 June 2012)

Quote "While I'm here, if anyone comes across our directions signs which were removed, could they send them back please? We'll be needing them to signpost the way to our future rides, and it was a bit childish to remove them!"

How churlish - what a nasty thing for someone to do to a charity.


----------



## Hunters (7 June 2012)

Let's face it. It is totally embarrassing to have a whole group of successful and intelligent hunt supporters leave a hunt one by one. This group, previously the biggest fund raisers in the hunt have been treated poorly. The hunt concerned do nothing but continue to cause trouble. Their behaviour leaves most cold and unlikely to ever hunt with them.

Garth & South Berks Charity, you have just successfully run your second event, with the biggest yet to come. Kick on - don't let anyone stop you


----------



## 4x4 (13 June 2012)

The whole episode has TOTALLY put me off hunting people and leaves a bad taste in your mouth.  Just give the blinking signs back - they know who took them!


----------



## Hunters (13 June 2012)

Anyone who 'nicks' from a charity is a 'troll'. Disgusting behaviour, so glad my sister & I don't go near them.


----------



## 4x4 (16 June 2012)

Be interesting to see which 'adjacent hunt' Masters attend the Vine puppy show today!


----------



## Posie (16 June 2012)

I'd imagine the majority of people would be going to the Duke of Beauforts puppy show today..


----------



## Hunters (17 June 2012)

Master as mentioned above no doubt would have preferred the Duke of Beauforts puppy show... Vine and Craven or 'Vain & Cowardly' as he likes to call them would have been s poor second best.


----------



## GorgeousGrey (10 July 2012)

I went & it was very good. Could have done with maybe a little bit organisation as the fjord had dryed up etc, which then meant we had to do a long trek back along the roads. Otherwise fine


----------



## Stark Dismay (10 July 2012)

Thank you for the feedback, GG. We were not best pleased at the ford drying up - we asked for a bit more rain, and look where that has got us! An alternative route should the ford be dry next year is being planned in order to avoid the roads. I must confess, I've lived in the Pang valley for 10 years, and the ford has never been dry like that for so long before. It took us a little by surprise, but we have learnt from it. Hopefully we will be back to normal water conditions for our next ride!


----------



## 4x4 (11 July 2012)

Aaah. I heard something about this, it was due to the refusal of a couple of land owners to let them cross the land this year.


----------



## Hunters (11 July 2012)

I didn't realise there was a ford on the ride, I bet it's not empty now


----------



## 4x4 (11 July 2012)

Probably flooded the entire valley lol


----------



## Hunters (11 July 2012)

Must admit, am very very fed up with the weather :-(


----------

